# Winchester, MA group seeking 2 players.



## starkad (Dec 1, 2010)

Hola,

Our group (which has, in some form or another, existed for about 20 years),
finds itself in the unenviable situation of hunting for 2 new players (the
search is always the hardest part!). 

One player has had to leave due to familial and career situations.
One player has moved away.
One player is on paternity leave, as his wife is expecting this week.
Three of us are left on a consistent basis, until the expecting daddy comes
back in a couple of weeks.

When and where: We play Wednesday nights weekly, from 6pm until 10pm, in
Winchester.

About us: We're a fairly combat heavy group, that focuses a lot on
miniatures combat. We often use laptops, projectors, and other electronic
devices to make the game run smoother or quicker. If given the role-play
versus combat ratio, I'd say we are 70/30, in favor of combat. We have
players ranging from the low 30s to their late 40s, several of which are
capable of being a game master. Our current game (which has not yet started,
as the previous GM was one who had to bow out), is going to be 4e D&D in
nature. We have hundreds of miniatures, and there's a convenience store
right across the street. Parking is also quite spacious; a lot across the
street offers ample spaces. I'd like to consider us pretty friendly, and we
often crack lots of jokes and have quite a bit of fun.

What we're looking for: Someone that can provide their own transportation,
and who can show up often. Obviously life comes before game, but we'd like
to see some consistency. Novices are welcome, as are experts. We would
prefer someone above drinking age, as we often have beer showing up for a
drink or two while playing.

Some miscellaneous information: The host has two cats; those allergic to
felines beware. We also tend to be very crass in nature, often cracking some
pretty base jokes with crude language; if this offends you, we are
definitely not the group for you.

If you're interested, drop me a line.

We're not looking at starting this week (Dec1), but rather the following
Wednesday (Dec 8).

Thanks


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know anyone off the top of my head who's a good fit, but I'll ask around.


----------



## starkad (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, PC. I appreciate it. 

We're getting one player back in 2-5 weeks, but in the meantime, with one member needing to step out completely due to issues at his wife's place of work... Well, we're stuck.


----------

